# (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juli



> * (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht?? ​*Jajaja, ich weiss - das Wort Wettangeln nimmt keiner gerne in den Mund, da wird mit Hege-, Traditions-, Gemeinschafts-, Königsfischen oder Angeltreffs geheuchelt bis zum geht-nicht-mehr..
> 
> Die Regularien, was (verbotenes) Wettangeln ist, sind ja aber klar festgelegt, unter anderem folgende (wie es der VDSF ehemals mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgemauschelt hat: http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/wettfischen.html):
> Weiterführendes Angeln (Quali/Sichtungen zu internationalen Wettbewerben z. B.),  das Auftreten und Bewerten von geschlossenen Mannschaften, Auslosung von Plätzen, Preise/Pokale etc., Verwendung von Setzkescher, übermäßige Futterverwendung etc...
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Nur zur Erläuterung:
Da die wirtschaftliche Einheit des Verbandes (VDSF)DAFV rückwirkend zum 01.01. 2013 gilt, sind wohl dann Ausgaben 2013 im Zusammenhang mit CIPS, internationalen Wettangelveranstaltungen und nationalen Qualis/Sichtungen, die bisher vom DAV getragen wurden, als Ausgaben des gemeinsamen (VDSF)DAFV zu werten.

Evtl. war das der Grund für die Erhebung der 55 Cent Mehrabgabe gegenüber den 2 Euro (VDSF)DAFV-Verbandsbeitrag für DAV-Angler, um über diese Gelder für internationale Wettkämpfe und nationale Qualis/Sichtungen ohne weitere Rücksprache finanzieren zu können???

Auch wenn die wohl zurückgezahlt werden müssen an die ehemaligen DAV-LV, um nicht die in diesen LV organisierten Angler zu benachteiligen oder diese LV-Präsidien dem Vorwurf der Untreue auszusetzen..

Das betrifft ja auch die Meeresangelveranstaltungen des DMV (was wohl aber zukünftig in der Hand des Referats Meeresangeln und nicht mehr beim DMV liegen wird, während fürs Süßwasserangeln oben genanntes Referat Süßwasserangeln mit Steffen Quinger verantwortlich bleiben wird)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



> auch, dass scheinbar davon keine Landesverbandspräsidenten (zumindest keine Ex-VDSFler) informiert sind,


nach telefonischer Auskunft gerade, wussten das wohl auch die DAV-LV-Präsis nicht, zumindest nicht alle.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Naja, da der neue Verband derzeit quasi nur auf dem Papier existiert und eigentlich handlungsunfähig ist, weil weder im Vorfeld was geplant wurde noch man sich bis heute mal zusammengesetzt hat, um konzeptionell zu arbeiten, bleiebn halt nur solche Einzelinitiativen.
Wenn das tatsächlich intern abgesprochen ist und die vormals so absolut überzeugten Gegner jeglichen Wettfischens damit jetzt plötzlich einverstanden sind, dann ist das wirklich eine respektable (Umdenk- und Umerziehungs-)Leistung.
#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

So isses........


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

*Zitat:*

_Die Regularien, was (verbotenes) Wettangeln ist, sind ja aber klar  festgelegt, unter anderem folgende (wie es der VDSF ehemals mit dem  Bundesfinanzministerium ausgemauschelt hat: http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/wettfischen.html):_



Nö, stimmt nicht. Die Regularien hat der VDSF mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder ausgemauschelt.
Beim Bundesfinanzministerium hat er - dem Vernehmen nach - nur die damaligen DAV-Verbände angeschixxen.

Bin mal gespannt ob der ASV Rheidt es klaglos hinnimmt, dass die verdienstvolle Arbeit des Herren Drosse´mit einem Handstreich zunichte gemacht wird. 

Bin weiter gespannt, ob der DAFV es tatsächlich riskiert, seinen Status der Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren. Das Schreiben ans Finanzministerium hab ich schon fertig, ich warte nur auf die erste Ausschreibung.


----------



## spodsbjerg (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Zitat:*
> 
> 
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob der ASV Rheydt es klaglos hinnimmt, dass die verdienstvolle Arbeit des Herren Drosse´mit einem Handstreich zunichte gemacht wird.


 Ich schätze mal das du dich vertippt hast und du den "ASV Rheidt" meinst. Wäre schön, wenn du es berichtigen würdest.
Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ralle, gibt es tatsächlich noch mehr, worin die verlieren können???:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das du dich vertippt hast und du den "ASV Rheidt" meinst. Wäre schön, wenn du es berichtigen würdest.
> Gruß



Stimmt, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ralle, gibt es tatsächlich noch mehr, worin die verlieren können???:m




Jau, zum Beispiel wenn die eh´schon viel zu geringen Einnahmen nachversteuert werden müssen.


----------



## Knispel (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Auf der betreffenden Stipperseite herrscht jedenfalls zu diesem Thema seit Tagen gespenstische Ruhe. Vorher wurden sich die Finger wund getippt. Normalerweise müsste doch der gute Steffen zumindest in dem Forum Stellung beziehen, indem er als Mod oder Admin tätig ist. Dort will er aber immer nur diese Dinge Telefonisch klähren ....


----------



## Knispel (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Was mir aufgefallen ist, es prangt über der Seite von Herrn Quinger ein großes DAV - Logo ! Den Verband gibt es doch nicht mehr oder hat er sich wieder neu gebildet, da wir ja wissen, wie der Weser - Ems Pieper und einige seiner "Jagdgenossen" so ticken ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



> Normalerweise müsste doch der gute Steffen zumindest in dem Forum Stellung beziehen, indem er als Mod oder Admin tätig ist


War, nicht ist........, seit ner knappen Woche nicht mehr..

Und bei Frau Dr. steht auch nix auf ihren Seiten (privat oder Bundestag), dass sie Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV ist und auf beiden Altverbandsseiten stehen noch die alten Impressen..

Und auch in unserem Forum gibt's noch Leute, die nicht gemerkt haben dass sie fusioniert wurden und haben noch DAV-Mitglied in Signatur oder als Benutzertitel..

Und??

Hier steht der Referent des neuen Verbandes öffentlich für Wertungsangeln nach CIPS-Regeln ein, der (VDSF)DAFV will dies nun anscheinend öffentlich unterstützen und finanzieren und es gibt diesbezüglich schon eine Facebookseite.....

Ist mehr Positives, als vom VDSF in den letzten 20 Jahren kam, dass nicht mehr ganze  Gruppen von Anglern ausgeschlossen und geächtet werden..

Wenns denn so kommt...


----------



## Knispel (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War, nicht ist........, seit ner knappen Woche nicht mehr..
> 
> Und bei Frau Dr. steht auch nix auf ihren Seiten (privat oder Bundestag), dass sie Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV ist und auf beiden Altverbandsseiten stehen noch die alten Impressen..
> 
> ...


 
Thomas, man muss vor Herrn Q. wirklich den Hut ziehen. Er hat ereicht - so schreibt er auf jeden Fall - das der DAFV die CT - Seite volle Unterstützung gewärt !!! Hoffentlich wissen das Fr. Dr. , Monert, Pieper und Co. auch schon ? Warum denn eigentlich eine "Neben - Verbands - Seite" unter FB durch ihn ?? Ist er denn auch Ref. für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im neuen Verband geworden - ich glaube doch nicht ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



> Warum denn eigentlich eine "Neben - Verbands - Seite" unter FB ??


Frau Dr. wird keine Zeit haben - Hochwasserdiskussion im Bundestag, Bundestagswahlkampf etc. -  da wird sie froh sein, dass ihr Herr Quinger Arbeit und Verantwortung abnimmt, nehm ich mal an..


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ähm, und was macht dann der neue Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit so den lieben langen Tag? Die haben doch jetzt einen, oder?
Schreibt der wenigstens Leserbriefe in Tageszeitungen, wenn er sich schon nicht mit so neumodischem Kram wie dem Internet auskennt. Dank unser aller Kanzlerin wissen wir ja jetzt, dass das Internet für uns alle Neuland ist.:m
Also muss man seine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ja auch noch nicht öffentlich machen, sondern kann selbst die heimlich und still im Verborgenen betreiben


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Oh, ich sehe gerade: 4 Gäste im Thread.

Dann mal einen herzlichen Gruß an die Verbandsfunktionäre, die wenigstens im Internet lesen können. |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

|welcome:|welcome:|welcome:


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Oh, ich sehe gerade: 4 Gäste im Thread.



:c:c:c...da waren's nur noch zwei


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ähm, und was macht dann der neue Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit so den lieben langen Tag? Die haben doch jetzt einen, oder?



Ich hab gerade 'ne mögliche Antwort auf diese Frage bekommen:

Wettangeln vorbereiten!!!! :m


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

In Deutschland heisst dies bitte schön: Hegefischen...und nicht Wettangeln .

|supergri


----------



## Knispel (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In Deutschland heisst dies bitte schön: Hegefischen...und nicht Wettangeln .
> 
> |supergri


 
Ist schon klar, nur wenn an einem Gewässer nach dem 3. Hegefischen immer noch welche stattfinden müssen ( z.B. Silo ) fragt sich doch jeder Gewässerwartelehrling am 1. Tag seiner Ausbildung, ob hier nicht langsam andere "Hegemaßnahmen" stattfinden müssen - z.B. der Einsatz eines Netzes .... Ich gehe allerding davon aus, das jegliche Hegemaßnahmen / Hegefischen Seitens des DAFV in Zukunft auch mit Dr. Jens Salva abgesprochen und nicht einfach so durchgeführt werden.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Tja, wer verarscht werden will....

|supergri

Mir wäre der Gewässerwart aber eegal. Der kann sich Fragen was er will.
Wichtiger sind die Behörden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ist doch alles wurscht - dass sich endlich mal ein Verbandsfunktionär für Angler und deren Interessen einsetzt, statt immer weiter wie bisher  im VDSF Ausgrenzung zu betreiben, ist zu loben.

Hoffen wir, dass die alte VDSF-Garde und Frau Dr. nicht wieder umfallen und das alles noch stoppen..


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ich stell mir gerade vor, dass die hier gelesen und das jetzt plötzlich auch bemerkt haben.
Dann sind hinterher wir wieder schuld, wenn zurück gerudert wird...:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dann sind hinterher wir wieder schuld, wenn zurück gerudert wird...:c


Wieso?
Wir berichten doch nur...
Ich hab die Facebookseite doch nicht online gestellt..
Sondern das alles nur gelobt........


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Na ja, Thomas,
aber wir sind die einzigen landauf und landab, die darüber berichten. Und da ja das Internet Neuland für unsere Mitbürger ist, besteht ja vielleicht doch die Gefahr, dass irgendeiner in diesem Konfusionsverband da versehentlich mitliest und der Frau Dr. da den Tipp gibt, ihrem Weggefährten genau auf die Finger zu schauen.
Schau mal, z.B. in S-H haben sie sogar ein eigenes Forum. Da gibt es offensichtlich doch Leute, für die das Internet eben kein Neuland ist.
Wenn da mal nicht plötzlich doch was durchsickert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Es geht doch vorwärts scheinbar.

In der Ausschreibung zum Vielseitigkeitswettbewerb 2013 in Werder/Töplitz mit Wett/Hegefischen und Casting vom 6.- 8. September wird offiziell ein "Deutscher - Angelfischer - Verband" als Veranstalter und der LAVB (Brandenburg) als Ausrichter angegeben.

Dass nachher mit "Deutscher Anglerverband e.V.", Weichenhahn, und DAFV, Tempel,  unterschrieben ist.....

...und zudem bei Versicherungen darauf hingewiesen wird, dass  evtl. *nicht im DAV organisierte* Helfer und Kampfrichter Versicherungsschutz der DAV-Haftpflicht geniessen, ist sicher nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler, da der DAV ja nicht mehr existiert und da niemand mehr organisiert kann....

Das werden die schon noch lernen......

Ob Frau Dr. das auch weiss, dass sie da Veranstalter ist????

Oder war das auch ein "Flüchtigkeitsfehler"???


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Auch im Meeresangeln tut sich da was.

Auf der Seite des DMV sind die Termine für DAFV-Veranstaltungen zu finden (vom Referat Meeresangeln im DAFV hat man dazu allerdings noch nix gehört).

So soll es 2 DAFV-Veranstaltungen über den DMV geben:
4 - 7. September DAFV-Bootsanglertage
14. - 16. November DAFV-Brandungsangeltage 


Achja, die DAFV-Termine auf der DMV-Seite sind schon 2014er-Termine und standen da schon vor der ersten Sitzung des DAFV-Präsidiums letztes Wochenende..

Da werden im DAFV sicher auch einige überrascht sein.. 





Da möchte man dann beim näxten Verbandsausschuss des DAFV doch gerne Mäuschen sein, angesichts dessen, was da gerade so abgeht  ;-))


----------



## Knispel (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ich habe so das dumme Gefühl, im DASV Präsidium hängen sich einige ganz weit aus dem Fenster, wenn die man nicht das Gleichgewicht verlieren und rausfallen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Sowas wie ein Prager Fenstersturz??
;-)))


----------



## Knispel (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sowas wie ein Prager Fenstersturz??
> ;-)))


 
Ich glaube allerdings nicht, das "unser" ( meiner nicht, ich gehöre zu NI ) Verband ( DAFV ) in dieser Art keine 30 Jahre überleben wird um einen 30 jährigen Krieg anzufangen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Auf Nachfrage erklärte der Referent für Süßwasserfischen im neuen Verband (VDSF)DAFV , Steffen Quinger, gestern in einem Forum (http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/), dass "Teams des DAFV" auch 2014 an Veranstaltungen der CIPS (Wettangeln, bei denen Fische laut Regularien nicht getötet werden  dürfen) teilnehmen werden (er hat dazu sogar eine Wette angeboten!!!). 

Auch weitere Nachfrage, ob er sich an die Aussagen des für Fischen zuständigen Vizepräsidenten im (VDSF)DAFV, Bernhard Pieper, erinnern würde, schrieb er, dass er am 29.06. bei der ersten Sitzung neben Herrn Pieper gesessen hätte und auch gerade deswegen keinerlei Angst um die Wertungsangelveranstaltungen 2014 hätte.

Ich finde es klasse, wenn Leute wie Bernhard Pieper (von dem Aussagen von der Hauptversammlung seines LV und bei einer Veranstaltung seiner Jugend überliefert sind, dass er als Vize im (VDSF)DAFV zurücktreten werde, wenn es irgendeine Art von Wettfischen im neuen Verband geben würde) nun von Steffen Quinger augenscheinlich "eingefangen" wurden und ihre Meinung geändert haben.

Schade finde ich allerdings, wenn über diese so wichtige Sache Wertungs/Wettangeln, bei der nun wohl schon bei der ersten Präsidiumssitzung des (VDSF)DAFV am 29.06. Einigkeit erzielt wurde, dass das von der  Präsidentin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, nicht genutzt wurde, um das in ihrem Schreiben gleich als ersten Erfolg und erste Einigung zu feiern.

Bei dem sonst inhaltsleeren bis beängstigenden (Finanzen) Schreiben der Präsidentin wäre ja wohl jede noch so kleine Erfolgsmeldung - wie von Steffen Quinger verbreitet - sicher höchst willkommen gewesen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267727

*Gratulieren wir also dem Referenten für Süßwasserfischen des (VDSF)DAFV, Steffen Quinger, zu seinem Einsatz für die Wertungsangler und zu seinem  von ihm verkündeten Erfolg.*


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ich stell mir hier eher die Frage weshalb im LV gegen Wettfischen gewettert wird und im DAFV dieser Herr plötzlich anfängt kleinlaut zu werden?
Herr Pieper ein Maulheld?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Da hatte Steffen Quinger wohl einfach die besseren Argumente.

So wie er schreibt, muss man ja davon ausgehen, dass die Präsidentin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, und das Präsidium hinter dieser Aussage stehen.

Sonst hätte er das doch nicht so veröffentlicht....

PS:
Es freut mich doch auch, wenn man Verbandler auch mal loben kann und nicht nur drauf rumhacken muss.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ich weiss nicht....

Welche Argumente fürs Wettkampfangeln gibt es denn,die es min. die letzten 20 Jahe nicht gab?

Jemand der seit ewigen Zeiten dagegen ist,kippt nach einer Sitzung so schnell um?

PS:

Loben? 
Ich habe eher das Gefühl,hier schiesst einer vorschnell, macht Nägel mit Köpfen bevor die anderen wach werden.

Einerseits gut......kann aber auchnach hinten los gehen.
Ich bleibe skeptisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Defätist.

Freut euch doch mal, wenn der (VDSF)DAFV nicht wie der alte VDSF solche Angler weiter ausgrenzt..

Nicht mehr ausgrenzen ist schließlich ein erster Schritt zu wirklicher Einheit!

Man muss auch loben können!!!


----------



## Knispel (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Eventuell sponsern ja die Wettfischindustrie nebst namhaften "Hegefischern" mit eigener Futterfirma ja die fehlenden Gelder des DAFV - denn sollte man doch nicht so kleinlich sein ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Wers finanziert ist doch erst die zweite Frage..

Dass das neue Präsidium und die Präsidentin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP,  sowie der zuständige Vize-Präsident, Bernhard Pieper, Präsident vom LV Weser-Ems, hier augenscheinlich den Argumenten des Referenten Steffen Quinger gefolgt sind und den Kurs des alten VDSF geändert haben und nun wohl solche Fischen wie früher der DAV  unterstützen wollen, das ist die eigentliche Nachricht.

Eben miteinander vorwärts, statt wie bisher im VDSF ausgrenzen.

Vielleicht gibt's (entgegen meiner bisherigen Meinung) doch ne Chance auf wirkliche Einheit..

Ich hätte daran nicht geglaubt-  man muss sich aber auch überzeugen lassen können (und loben!), wenns dann anders kommt!!!

Vor allem da das Thema Wertungsangeln wohl einer der größten Knackpunkte war und nun wohl schon auf der ersten Präsidiumssitzung gelöst wurde.

Das Haar in der Suppe ist halt wieder mal die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit:
Schade dass Frau Dr. diesen Erfolg einer Einigung nicht gleich in ihrem Schreiben von der Präsidiumssitzung vermeldet hat:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267727


----------



## Brotfisch (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Lob ist zur Abwechselung auch mal etwas. Aber ob mit der vermeintlichen Durchsetzung des Wettfischens schon die Einheit der Anglerschaft einherzieht, da habe ich Zweifel. War das Wettfischen im DAV soooo wichtig? Ich habe viele Angler kennengelernt, die sich mit dem "Verbot" ganz gut arrangiert haben. Ich glaube jedenfalls, dass es noch viel mehr braucht. Trotzdem ist es gut, wenn das Thema "beerdigt" werden sollte. 
Was die Frage nach der noch nicht wahrnehmbaren Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betrifft, kann man mal hier einen Blick werfen: http://www.ziel-fisch.de/ueber-ziel-fisch/thomas-struppe.html. 
Und was die inhaltliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betrifft, gibt es "Leseproben" unter http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=12. 
Trotz der zentralen Mitwirkung des Referenten ist im LV Berlin-Brandenburg seit Ende 2011 aus Gründen der "Arbeitsüberlastung" keine Ausgabe der LV-Zeitung erschienen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



> Ich glaube jedenfalls, dass es noch viel mehr braucht.


Natürlich - aber ist ja mal ein Anfang..


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Lob ist zur Abwechselung auch mal etwas. Aber ob mit der vermeintlichen Durchsetzung des Wettfischens schon die Einheit der Anglerschaft einherzieht, da habe ich Zweifel.



Sicher nicht.

Aber ein richtiger Schritt zum Erhalt der Angelfischerei mit allen Facetten.

Wenn dahinter die Einsicht steht, dass man nicht prinzipiell alles verbieten darf, nur weil es vielleicht die breite Masse der Angler nicht interessiert oder von einem großen Teil abgelehnt wird, dann muss man das hoch bewerten.
Nach wie vor ist ja kein Angler gezwungen eine Methode zu praktizieren, an der er kein Interesse hat.


----------



## Knispel (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Warum interessiert es die breite Masse nicht ? Weil es vom VDSF seit Anfang der 80er Jahre vollkommen unterdrückt und verboten wurde. Wer weiß denn heute noch ( Du einmal ausgenommen ), dass Deutschland Weltmeister im Wettfischen stellte und eine äußerst beachtliche Nationalmanschaft besaß - bis denn der gottgleiche Verband als einzigster im damaligen Europa auf einmal zu "spinnen" anfing. Mal sehen wenn sie anfangen z.B. Blei ( wegen der toxischen Wirkung oder Gummiköder wg der Weichnacher ) zu ächten - da sind doch noch Welten zu erschließen. Aber zumindest beim Wettfischen scheinen sie ja umzudenken - denn merket : Mit den "beliebten" Grundeln ist schon so manches Wettfischen entschieden worden ...


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Warum interessiert es die breite Masse nicht ? Weil es vom VDSF seit Anfang der 80er Jahre vollkommen unterdrückt und verboten wurde. Wer weiß denn heute noch ( Du einmal ausgenommen ), dass Deutschland Weltmeister im Wettfischen stellte und eine äußerst beachtliche Nationalmanschaft besaß - bis denn der gottgleiche Verband als einzigster im damaligen Europa auf einmal zu "spinnen" anfing. Mal sehen wenn sie anfangen z.B. Blei ( wegen der toxischen Wirkung oder Gummiköder wg der Weichnacher ) zu ächten - da sind doch noch Welten zu erschließen. Aber zumindest beim Wettfischen scheinen sie ja umzudenken - denn merket : Mit den "beliebten" Grundeln ist schon so manches Wettfischen entschieden worden ...



Thema Blei ist in NRW schon seit der Amtsübernahme des grünen Ministers ein heisses Thema.
Der LV Westfalen u. Lippe wurde bereits aufgefordert alternative zu erproben/ untersuchen.

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/bericht_bleiersatzstoffe.pdf

Der Bundesverband hat damit absolut nichts zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ein guter Bundesverband würde sich entsprechend positionieren, damit alle LV Unterstützung haben, wenn sie die brauchen um sowas abzuwenden.

Dass trotz jahrzehntelangem "Bleiangeln" keine Gewässer bleivergiftet wurden, da das Blei so nicht das Problem ist, da nicht wasserlöslich, das könnte ein (guter) Bundesverband darlegen und bundesweit dafür kämpfen, ein Bleiverbot zu verhindern.....

Ist aber nur ein (weiterer) Punkt, wo sie wahrscheinlich am Ende wieder alle einknicken werden - oder ob die das auch angehen wollen wie Steffen Quinger das Wertungs/Wettangeln im Verband (was hier das Thema wäre)..?


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Blei bildet an der Luft eine Schutzschicht, jedoch in Verbindung mit Wasser und Sauerstoff kann sich Bleihydroxid bilden, welches Wasser kontaminieren kann. Vgl. http://www.gesundheitsamt-bw.de/oegd/Kompetenzzentren/Gesundheitsmonitoring/Umwelteinfluesse-im-Fokus/Bleimonitoring/Seiten/Blei-als-Umweltschadstoff.aspx

Die hauptsächliche Problematik erscheint jedoch die Vergiftung von Wasservögeln wie z.B. Schwänen zu sein - vgl. http://www.eftta.com/english/news_indepth.html?cart=&SKU=11273887747052087.

In Großbritannien ist die Verwendung von Blei in bestimmten Größen verboten, vgl. http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/recreation/fishing/37941.aspx

In Dänemark ist Blei komplett zum Angeln verboten, vgl. http://www.mst.dk/English/Chemicals/legislation_on_chemicals/fact_sheets/Fact_Sheet_Lead.htm .


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Wir brauchen aber weder in Bund noch Land einen Verband, der Bedenken gegen Angler oder Angelmethoden unterstützt, statt dagegen dann Argumente zu suchen.

Ob beim Blei (da wurde noch nicht mal ermittelt, wie viel Blei Angler in Gewässer einbringen (also verlieren) und welcher Teil davon gefährlich sein könnte in welcher Konzentration, wären sicher am Ende Milligramm auf Kubikkilometer) oder wie hier im Thread beim Wettangeln.

Wie beim ADAC:
Gegen alle Fakten (Sicherheit, weniger Verbrauch, weniger Stau etc.) arbeiten die trotzdem gegen allgemeine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen..

Und gewinnen mit einem guten Servicepaket immer mehr Mitglieder - wer würde freiwillig als einzelner Angler denn schon in einen Bundesverband eintreten und noch dafür zahlen, dass Angeln immer weiter eingeschränkt wird??

Da ist es doch gut, wenn wie hier beim Wettangeln zumindest Einzelne wie Steffen Quinger da klar gegen die bisherige Angelverhinderungslinie des VDSF arbeiten anfangen..


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Blei bildet an der Luft eine Schutzschicht, jedoch in Verbindung mit Wasser und Sauerstoff kann sich Bleihydroxid bilden, welches Wasser kontaminieren kann. Vgl. http://www.gesundheitsamt-bw.de/oeg...itoring/Seiten/Blei-als-Umweltschadstoff.aspx
> 
> Die hauptsächliche Problematik erscheint jedoch die Vergiftung von Wasservögeln wie z.B. Schwänen zu sein - vgl. http://www.eftta.com/english/news_indepth.html?cart=&SKU=11273887747052087.
> 
> ...




In Dänemark ist Blei zum Angeln nicht verboten.
Lustigerweise habe ich sogar vor 3 Jahren in einem Angelladen in Dänemark Bleigewichte zum Angeln bekommen...trotz angeblichen Verkaufsverbot.

Desweiteren ist die Verschmutzung durch Landwirtschaft und Industrie erheblich grösser als die Bleieinbringung durch Angler.
Hier wird Seitens der Landesregierung der Schwächste mal wieder gemobbt.


----------



## volkerm (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Zur Bleigeschichte: Man kann als Vertreter der Angler, so man als Verband fähig ist, schon sinnvolle Zugeständnisse machen. Aber nur um Zugeständnisse der Gegenseite. Und da haperts. Nach meinen Erfahrungen in Deutschland geht das Geschäft immer in eine Richtung. Kormoran als gutes Beispiel. Fischtreppen, etc....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Wertungs/Wettangeln - das ist nämlich das Thema des Threads hier..


----------



## Knispel (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In Dänemark ist Blei zum Angeln nicht verboten.
> Lustigerweise habe ich sogar vor 3 Jahren in einem Angelladen in Dänemark Bleigewichte zum Angeln bekommen...trotz angeblichen Verkaufsverbot.
> 
> Desweiteren ist die Verschmutzung durch Landwirtschaft und Industrie erheblich grösser als die Bleieinbringung durch Angler.
> Hier wird Seitens der Landesregierung der Schwächste mal wieder gemobbt.


 
Im  ehemaligen VDSF-Land ist "Angeln mit Wettbewerbscarakter" auch allen Ortes untersagt - lustiger Weise wird es aber an jeder Ecke unter anderen Namen durchgeführt , aber das Versteckspiel hat ja wohl ein Ende jetzt. Schade eigentlich das ich Herrn Pieper nicht treffe, ich würde mich bedanken für seinen 360 ° Sinneswandel und meine Zufriedenheit zum Ausdruck bringen. Ein "Hoch" auf den Ref. für´s Fischen, dass er so etwas geschafft hat, dass hätte ich bei der Einstellung bestimmter Herren aus dem Präsidium des neuen Verbandes nie für möglich gehalten ....


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Nochmal kurz zum Thema Blei:
Das Hauptargument ist der Schutz von Wasservögeln - wie Schwänen. Diese können durchaus das Blei aufnehmen. Laut obigen Link ist seit dem Verbot die Sterblichkeit von Schwänen zurückgegangen. Vgl. auch http://www.northwestswanstudy.org.uk/old/muteswan.htm unter "Lead Poisoning".

Es gibt Ersatzstoffe - das mit einem Verbot von Blei mit Einschränkungen für Angler zu rechnen ist, erscheint unplausibel. Siehe z.B. Dinsmores "Non Toxic Shot" als Alternative oder Wolfram (Tungsten) für Fliegenfischer.

Obiger Link von DK stammt von Regierungsseite, es gibt genügend andere Quellen. Daher gehe ich von der Korrektheit des Verbots aus. Die Durchsetzung des Verbots ist nat. eine andere Frage, vgl. dazu auch https://www.itri.co.uk/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=item&item_id=2484&Itemid=179

In der Tat sehe ich persönlich hier nicht die Verantwortung bei den Angelverbänden, sondern bei den Naturschutzbehörden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Wenn die Viecher so doof sind Blei zu fressen, ists gut wenn sie sterben - dann überleben die Vögel, die nicht so doof sind und geben ihre guten Gene weiter..

Ja, ich hab schon massenhaft verendete Wasservögel an unseren Gewässern gesehen - ach ne halt, das war ja die Vogelgrippe damals.......

Bleifrei kannst Du z. B. gerne hier weiterdiskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194030

Und hier geht's immer noch um Wertungs/Wettfischen, das inzwischen vom VDSF/DAFV wohl wieder gefördert wird...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Eine Abkehr des Verbandes von der generellen Ablehung jeder Art von Wettangeln ist sicher positiv zu bewerten. Einen großen Mehrwert könnte der Verband außerdem stiften, wenn er in Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden Bundesbehörden generelle Richtlinien definieren würde, unter welchen Rahmenbedingungen Wettkampfangeln in Übereinstimmung mit dem Tierschutzgesetz durchgeführt werden können.

Viele Leute haben keine Lust auf rechtliche Auseinandersetzungen, seinen die Erfolgsaussichten von PETA & Co. auch noch so gering. Allein die Aussicht auf den Schriftverkehr, Kosten und Stress genügen hier, um potentielle Wettkampfangler lieber ins Ausland fahren zu lassen.

PETA geht schließlich davon aus, dass Wettkampfangeln prinzipiell gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen:
http://www.priebe-rechtsanwälte.de/tierschutzorganisation-peta-zeigt-angler-an/

Dass Wettkampfangeln von diversen Landesfischereigesetzen explizit verboten sind, ist wiederum ein eigenes Kapitel. Diese Situation wird sich sicher kurzfristig nicht ändern (lassen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



> Dass Wettkampfangeln von diversen Landesfischereigesetzen explizit verboten sind, ist wiederum ein eigenes Kapitel. Diese Situation wird sich sicher kurzfristig nicht ändern (lassen).


Gesetze kann man ändern - das nennt man dann gute Lobbyarbeit, wenn sowas klappt ---

Aufgabe eines (guten) Bundesverbandes wäre es, dafür Grundlagen zu legen für alle Landesverbände (Untersuchungen, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etc.), damit die LV in den Ländern Restriktionen leichter abschaffen könnten (Abknüppelgebot, Nachtangelverbot, Schleppangelverbot, etc.)...

An der aktuellen Gesetzgebung sieht man, dass bis jetzt die Lobbyarbeit von NABU, BUND, PETA etc. deutlich besser war als die jedes BV oder LV der Gewässerbewirtschafter - ob VDSF, DAV oder (bis) jetzt VDSF/DAFV..


----------



## Knispel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Wenn ich z.Z. in bestimmten Foren lese, herrscht in den Reihen des DAFV - Ressort Angeln aber noch so ziemlich "Tohu-Wabohu" ! Gesetzte Teams sagen kurzfristig ab, es finden sich keine bzw. nur schwer neue usw. Ist scheinbar doch nicht alles Gold was da so glänzt und es ist noch viel Koordinationsarbeit notwendig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Entgegen der bisherigen Meldungen von Steffen Quinger wurde mir jetzt mitgeteilt, dass auf der Präsidiumssitzung überhaupt nicht über die CIPS-Veranstaltungen 2014 gesprochen wurde und "dass da alles offen wäre"...

Ich hoffe, dass diese Info nicht stimmt und Steffen Quinger im Präsidium wie von ihm dargestellt mit seinem Einsatz für internationale Wertungs/Wettangeln und den dazu notwendigen Qualis in Deutschland Erfolg hatte.


----------



## Knispel (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Au, Au - sollte hier etwa ein Präsidiumsmitglied des DASF nicht ganz genau die Tatsachen wiedergegeben haben |kopfkrat ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Einer wohl sicher, wenn einer das so und jemand anders wieder andersrum sagt.

Wobei Steffen Quinger das ja öffentlich schreibt, das andere eine Info eines hohen LV-Funktionärs ist, der mit jemand aus dem Präsidium gesprochen und diesbezüglich nachgefragt hatte. 

Daher hoffe und denke ich nach wie vor, dass das von Steffen Quinger Veröffentlichte so stimmt ....


----------



## Knispel (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Unbestätigten Meldungen nach soll Vize Pieper , der auch Präsident des LV Weser - Ems ist ein Veransstalter gedroht haben, ihn aus dem Verband zu werfen und die Fischereirechte der Ems zu kündigen, wenn er den "Haake-Cup 2013" ausfischt. Dieser hat darauf das Fischen abgesagt - jetzt erkennen auch die "Schönreder" und Optimisten, wie dieser Mensch tickt und wohin der Zug fährt ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Habe ich auch aus verschiedenen Quellen zugetragen bekommen, kann das aber bis jetzt mangels Einblicke in die örtlichen Strukturen bzw. Möglichkeiten des LV nicht zuordnen.

War das eine DAFV-Veranstaltung wie das Vereinswertungsangeln in Wurzen jetzt, eine LV-Veranstaltung oder eine des Vereines?


----------



## Knispel (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Das ist ein Fischen des ASV Lathe. Einfach einmal "Haake  Cup" gogglen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Das wurde dann wegen eingreifen bzw. Druck des LV Weser-Ems abgesagt?

Warum lässt sich das der Verein dann so einfach so gefallen?

Sollen die sich an Herrn Pieper wenden, Präsi vom LV Weser-Ems und Vize für Fischen im (VDSF)DAFV-Bund.

Oder an Steffen Quinger, den Referenten für Süßwasserfischen im (VDSF)DAFV, der ja bezüglich Wertungs/Wettangeln nach seinen Worten ja keine Differenzen mit Herrn Pieper hat.

Die können das dann sicher klären..

Der Verein könnte auch beim LSFV-NDS mal anfragen, wie die das halten.

Sollte es da günstiger sein (inhaltlich, finanziell ist der LSFV ja eh viel preiswerter), könnten sie ja übertreten.

Oder in den Ex-DAV-LV in NDS.....

Noch haben sie ja die Wahl, wie sie sich in NDS organisieren.......

Rühren müssen die sich schon selber, wenn sie weiter angeln wollen.......


----------



## Knispel (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Na ja, wenn mittlerweile DAFV ( VDSF) - Landesverbände ihren Mitgliedern drohen, ihnen die Fischereirechte an Pachtgemeinschaften zu entziehen wenn sie eine Angelveranstaltung durchführen, bringt ein Übertritt in meinen Augen nichts. Denn währen sie ihre Ems - Strecke gleich los. Das ist wie z.B. in der Weser, was nutzt es einen Weserpacht IV Verein z.B. Bremen, wenn er erst wieder in den Weserpacht III Gewässern ( ab Dörverden ) angeln könnte, welche rund 50 km entfernt beginnen. Da kann man nur "kleine Brötchen" backen und den "Verursacher" abwählen, denn Freunde macht sich das Weser - Emspräsidium ( Herr Pieper ) damit nicht ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

ist der LV Verpächter??

Dann sollte der Verein eben dafür sogen, dass sie in ihrem LV andere Leute mit anderen Ansichten an die Spitze kriegen - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie Frau Dr. so schön sagt. 

Sonst müssen sie halt schlucken, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird, wenn sie sich nicht wehren...

Zudem gibt's ja Pachtverträge, an die sich auch Verpächter zu halten haben und die auch nicht so einfach kurzfristig zu kündigen sind - was steht da drin bez. solcher Angeln?

Ists verboten, ists klar.

Wenn nicht, warum kuscht der Verein dann?


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Das muss man differenzierter sehen.

Im Grunde ist es absolut richtig, dass Vereine und Verbände die Richtlinien ihrer Organisation einhalten müssen, bzw. dass Verstöße geahndet werden. 
Genau das fordern wir ja auch. Einen Bundesverband, der Richtlinien vorgibt, an die sich sämtliche Mitglieder zu halten haben.

Die Krux liegt im Inhalt dieser Richtlinien, und die sind von der Mehrzahl der organisierten Anglern unterstützt, geduldet oder zumindest nicht mit den möglichen Mitteln abgewendet worden.

Jetzt zu heulen, weil man die Suppe auslöffeln muss, die man sich selbst eingebrockt hat - und noch immer einbrockt - erzeugt bei mir kein Mitleid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Naja - noch gibt's ja dazu widersprüchliche Aussagen.

Laut Referent Quinger alles in Butter, Wertungsangeln und Verbandswettangeln (Cips, Ausland, Qualis dazu) etc. gehen weiter.

Laut Vizepräsident Pieper und anderen kommen solche Dinge nicht in Frage..

Präsidentin Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium hält sich bis dato ja aber zu Inhalten genauso bedeckt wie zu Finanzen......

Ansonsten hast Du recht - gewarnt wurde lange genug.........

Man wird sehen.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Die Flüsterpropaganda meldet nach diversen Telefonaten (und ohne Gewähr):
Da muss es vor Ort eine sehr im Tierschutz engagierte Politikerin der Grünen geben, welche wohl angedroht hat, Strafanzeige zu stellen, wenn das Fischen so wie geplant durchgeführt werden sollte.

Davon wurde wohl der Veranstalter von den Landesbehörden in Kenntnis gesetzt.

Auf Nachfrage beim Verband Weser-Ems soll es dann geheissen haben, dass man besser von der Veranstaltung absehen solle, da nächstes Jahr wohl wieder die Verpachtung dieser Emsstrecke anstehen würde und so die Verpachtung an den LV gefährdet wäre (na denn, würde es halt an jemand anders verpachtet, bei dem die Angler dann ihre Karten kriegen - und??)...

Es passt natürlich zu den bisher bekannt gewordenen Aussagen von Pieper, der diese Art von Angelwettbewerben ja danach eh unterbinden will.

Man wird nun sehen, ob sich der Verein (müssen wohl an die 2000 Mitglieder sein) das nun alles so einfach gefallen lässt oder nicht...


----------



## Knispel (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Das heisst, dass jetzt ja auch Strafanzeigen gegen genemigte ( sonst währe so ein Fischen nicht möglich ) "Hegefischen" angedroht werden. Ich bin jetzt wirklich gespannt wie es weiter geht und wie / ob der Bund DAFV  oder Weser-Ems darauf reagieren. Die haben doch ihre VDSF - Richtlinien ( die ja immer noch gültig sind ) , wenn danach verfahren wird ist doch alles in Ordnung. Aber scheinbar zweifelt Herr Pieper mittlerweile an die Richtigkeit seiner eigenen mitgetragenen Vorgaben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



> Das heisst, dass jetzt ja auch Strafanzeigen gegen genemigte ( sonst währe so ein Fischen nicht möglich ) "Hegefischen" angedroht werden


Die wird wegen Tierschutzverstössen (in ihren Augen) und nicht wegen dem  Fischen als solchem anzeigen - und anzeigen kann ja zuerst mal jeder. 
Tierschutz ist sogar Offizialdelikt und muss zuerst mal verfolgt werden....

Da die zudem wahrscheinlich Plätze abgesteckt haben, widerspricht dies ja auch den Vorgaben des (VDSF)DAFV...

Man wird sehen....

Die können ja von Verein/Veranstalter sowohl bei Weser-Ems/Pieper wie auch beim Bundesverband anfragen, wenn die das wollen..

Oder eben weiter schlucken, was sie vorgesetzt kriegen, wie bisher auch.


----------



## Wollebre (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

dürfen Jäger dann noch Treibjagden durchführen??


----------



## pro-release (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (na denn, würde es halt an jemand anders verpachtet, bei dem die Angler dann ihre Karten kriegen - und??)...



Woher willst du das wissen, das Problem ist doch das es jetzt schon Praxis ist an Naturschutzverbände wie NABU, BUND zu verpachten, und da erhalten eben Angler keine Karten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Welcher Fluß wurde denn schon konkret an NABU oder BUND verpachtet, wo Angler ausgesperrt wurden?

Alles Verbandlerammenmärchen, um Angler weiter an Verbände zu binden.

Das pachten des Fischereirechtes umfasst ja auch Hege- und Fischereiverpflichtung, dem auch BUND/NABU nachkommen müss(t)en.

Und hätten die Verbände - vom Bundesverband abwärts - nicht schon seit Jahrzehnten immer eingeknickt in Tierschutzfragen (hier Wertungangeln) sondern vernünftige Lobbyarbeit für Angler gemacht für die ihnen hinterhergeworfenen Millionen, könnten die Tierschützer heute keine solchen Drohkulissen aufmachen gegen Angler..


----------



## gründler (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Insider Stipperscene was wird so geredet:


Holland,Belgien,...etc.heißt das neue Zauberwort in der Deutschen Stipperscene.Da kann man auch mal bißchen das Taschengeld aufbessern wenn man "Angeln" kann.

Hier in diesem Land hat sich das bald alles erledigt.

Die Geister die ich rief!


|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen, das Problem ist doch das es jetzt schon Praxis ist an Naturschutzverbände wie NABU, BUND zu verpachten, und da erhalten eben Angler keine Karten...


 
Geht schlecht, die Ems ist in Niedersachsen lt. Fischereigesetz in 2 Pachbezirke aufgeteilt, in Ems 1 und Ems 2 . Wie Weser in 4 , Hunte usw auch. Da hängenb denn mehrere Vereine mit drin. Es kann sein, dass man man Pachgemeinschaft Ems 1 übergeordnet an den LFV gegeben hat, dass weiß ich aber nicht. Es gild aber der Anhang und das Fischereigesetz. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort ein anderer Verband mit rein kommt, alleine deshalb, da BUND, Nabu usw. für seine Mitglieder keine Sportfischerprüfung abnimmt. Der ehem. VDSV Verband Weser - Ems ist allerdings auch als Umweltschutzverband anerkannt und nimmt diese Prüfungen ab.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welcher Fluß wurde denn schon konkret an NABU oder BUND verpachtet, wo Angler ausgesperrt wurden?



http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1024803/

Nur eines der Beispiele aus dem 100-Seen-Programm.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles Verbandlerammenmärchen, um Angler weiter an Verbände zu binden.
> 
> Das pachten des Fischereirechtes umfasst ja auch Hege- und Fischereiverpflichtung, dem auch BUND/NABU nachkommen müss(t)en.



Wo ist das Problem? Ich kenne ein Dutzend NABU-bewirtschaftete Gewässer. Und du wirst es nicht glauben: Die besetzen und verkaufen die Fische sogar!

Nur ein Beispiel:
http://altenburg.nabu-thueringen.de/haselbach.htm

Beim NABU gibt es Licht und Schatten, genau wie in Fischereiverbänden/Vereinen und bei der Jagd. Idioten rennen überall rum, genauso wie Leute mit Plan.#h

Der NABU-Verband, in dem ich gelegentlich mitarbeite, veranstaltet sogar Fisch-Kochkurse. Hab da einige leckere Rezepte her!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ja, natürlich kann sich jeder einen Teich pachten, kaufen oder ausbaggern - auch der Nabu. 

Die Frage ist, ob es tatsächlich irgendwo aktenkundig ist, dass z.B. der Nabu ein Fließgewässer vom Staat gepachtet hat, das vorher bei Fischereiverbänden war und man jetzt aufgrund dessen nicht mehr angeln darf?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Danke, Franz..........

Zudem geht's hier um Wett/Wertungsangeln. 
Das mit dem abgreifen von Fischereirechten an  Fließgewässern durch NABU/BUND wurde ja nur hier in die Diskussion (nicht von mir!) eingebracht, um Verbandsverhalten zu rechtfertigen..

Merke:
Für Angelverbote und Restriktionen wie hier an (Fließ)Gewässern brauchts keinen NABU/BUND (und keine Angst davor), da reichen (VDSF)DAFV und angeschlossene LV dicke aus.....


----------



## Sharpo (3. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Eine Politikerin der Gruenen spuckt dem Angelverein in die 
Suppe und der LV unterstuetzt dies auch noch.
Warum bekommt der Verein keine Unterstuetzung vom Verband um eine gesetzeskonforme Veranstaltung abzuhalten? 
Hat der Lv keine Lobby in Niedersachsen? Der LV macht es sich meiner Meinung hier zu einfach.
Dem Pieper passt es nicht und von daher wird die eine Politikerin der Gruenen als Anlass fuer die Absage vorgeschoben.
Einfach..und Pieper ist aus der Schusslinie.


Zum Thema:

 Warum sollte der DAFV Wettangeln fuer eine kleine Gruppe foerdern wenn dieser im Grunde nur im Ausland statt finden kann und darf?
Wo ist die Foerderung des Wettkampfnachwuchses? Wer finanziert ein Jugendangeln im Ausland?


----------



## Sharpo (3. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Brauchen Schloegel & Co eine finanzielle Unterstuetzung vom DAFV  um mit einem Titel ihre Produkte besser zu verkaufen?
Wie kann der DAFV davon profitieren wenn  Wettangeln im eigenen Land verboten ist und  es keine offizielle Anerkennung dafuer gibt?


----------



## Sharpo (3. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Der FV Lathen veranstaltet nicht nur den Haake Cup sondenr auch viele andere  "Wettangeln".
Auch in der Vergangenheit wurde der Haake Cup durchgefuehrt.
Warum gibt es gerade jetzt Theater deswegen?
Was hat sich geaendert zu den vergangenen Jahren?
Die eine Politikerin ?

Sorry fuer erneutes OffT.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine Politikerin der Gruenen spuckt dem Angelverein in die
> Suppe und der LV unterstuetzt dies auch noch.
> Warum bekommt der Verein keine Unterstuetzung vom Verband um eine gesetzeskonforme Veranstaltung abzuhalten?



Ich glaube, die Situation ist etwas komplizierter. Auch hier in Bayern wurden Vereine darauf aufmerksam gemacht, sehr sorgfältig mit dem Thema Hegefischen etc. umzugehen. Es gibt wohl Signale seitens der Rechtsorgane, wie man diesbezüglich (und dann wohl auch bzgl. Wettkampfangeln) zukünftig das Tierschutzgesetz auslegen wird, wenn es Anzeigen gibt.

Keine Ahnung, ob irgendwo an relevanter Stelle ein besonders grüner Rechtsexperte sitzt, der jetzt Hardball spielen will, aber einiges deutet darauf hin.


----------



## Sharpo (3. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Situation ist etwas komplizierter. Auch hier in Bayern wurden Vereine darauf aufmerksam gemacht, sehr sorgfältig mit dem Thema Hegefischen etc. umzugehen. Es gibt wohl Signale seitens der Rechtsorgane, wie man diesbezüglich (und dann wohl auch bzgl. Wettkampfangeln) zukünftig das Tierschutzgesetz auslegen wird, wenn es Anzeigen gibt.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob irgendwo an relevanter Stelle ein besonders grüner Rechtsexperte sitzt, der jetzt Hardball spielen will, aber einiges deutet darauf hin.



Naja,  warum wurde dann aber vor kurzem noch das Ortspokalangeln vom FV Lathen durch gefuehrt?   

Ohne Einwand von Pieper und der Politikerin? 


Warum nicht mal dafuer vor Gericht ziehen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja,  warum wurde dann aber vor kurzem noch das Ortspokalangeln vom FV Lathen durch gefuehrt?
> 
> Ohne Einwand von Pieper und der Politikerin?
> 
> ...



Dieses Durcheinander, warum sog. Traditionsveranstaltungen (Königsfischen etc.), Hegefischen (ohne Abstecken der Plätze) mit Preisvergabe und Wettkampfangeln jeweils rechtlich anders bewertet werden, habe ich noch nie verstanden. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



> Dieses Durcheinander, warum sog. Traditionsveranstaltungen (Königsfischen etc.), Hegefischen (ohne Abstecken der Plätze) mit Preisvergabe und Wettkampfangeln jeweils rechtlich anders bewertet werden, habe ich noch nie verstanden.



Schuld sind unfähige Verbände, die es nicht schaff(t)en, ihren Mitgliedern, die das augenscheinlich wollen und durchführen, mit zielgerichteter Lobbyarbeit zur Seite zu stehen..

Mit wissenschaftlichen Studien und Kooperationen (Rose, Arlinghaus etc.), mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, mit der Klarstellung dass Angeln eben immer mehr war und sein sollte, als die Eiweissversorgung der Bevölkerung (eines der Argumente der Nazis bei Einführung des Fischereischeines).

Weder zur menschlichen Ernährung noch zur Hege braucht man Angler..

Fische fangen kann man einfacher und schonender mit Reusen, die Hege wäre von  beauftragten Profis schneller und effizienter durchfürbar. 

Wer das dennoch so postuliert mit Angeln nur zu Ernährung und Hege und dabei seine  eigene Basis, Herkunft und geübte Praxis vergisst, nur um seinen Naturschutzstatus zu erhalten,* der arbeitet schlicht mittel/langfristig an der Abschaffung des Angelns*  (Frage:  Was hat der VDSF in den vergangenen Jahren mit diesem Naturschutzstatus angefangen, wo hat er mit diesem Status etwas nützliches für Angler erreicht? Bitte konkrete Einzelfallangabe - Genauso: was hat der nun erloschene DAV für Angler erreicht OHNE Naturschutzstatus?)...

Niemand wird gezwungen, an Wertungsangeln teilzunehmen, nachts zu angeln, Setzkescher zu verwenden, Fische zurückzusetzen etc...

Das sind aber allgemein übliche Methoden und gute fachliche und vielfach geübte Praxis...

So hat der Bundesverband dafür zu sorgen, dass die Mitglieder, die das wollen, das auch rechtssicher durchführen können, und jeder Landesverband hat dafür zu sorgen, dass seine Mitglieder (die Vereine), die das wollen, das ebenfalls tun können.

Wird das über Jahrzehnte nicht gemacht, kommt es zu den jetzt herrschenden irren, irrationalen und anglerfeindlichen Gesetzgebungen im Bund (Tier/Naturschutzgesetze) und in den Ländern...

Mal sehen, welche Richtung bez. Wettfischen sich da jetzt im aktuellen BV und damit nachfolgend in den LV durchsetzen wird...

Nachdem da ja inzwischen nach den ersten positiven Meldungen vom Referenten Quinger sehr viel negativere Töne zu solchen Angeln aus Präsidium und Umfeld des BV zu vernehmen sind...:


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schuld sind unfähige Verbände, die es nicht schaff(t)en, ihren Mitgliedern, die das augenscheinlich wollen und durchführen, mit zielgerichteter Lobbyarbeit zur Seite zu stehen..




Nicht schaff(t)en ???

Ich darf daran erinnern, dass wir mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Wettfischverbot hätten, wenn der VDSF selbiges Verbot nicht aktiv gefordert und gefördert hätte.


----------



## Sharpo (4. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Das aendert jetzt a er alles nicht den Sachverhalt weswegen man nun ploetzlich beim Haake Cup zweierlei Mass anwendet.  Schaut euch mal die Bedingungen beim Ortspokalangeln und beim Cup an.

Wenn Pieper seit Jahren gegen solche Veranstaltungen ist, warum jetzt erst die Drohung? Warum kommt erst jetzt die Politikerin aus dem Keller gekrochen?

Ich haette gerne mebr Infos zu dem Fall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Nein, das ändert nix am Fall, der aber hier auch nicht das eigentliche Thema ist - hier geht's ja drum, was der BV in dieser Beziehung (Wertungsangeln, Angelwettkämpfe) macht und wie er sich aufstellt..

Ruf doch wegen dem Fall bei Pieper an (oder schick ne Mail), der ja wohl dafür zuständig ist sowohl als LV-Präsi wie als zuständiger Vize im Bund. Der kann Dir das sicher erklären...

Oder bei Quinger als Referenten für solche Fischen, der wird Dir das auch erklären können..

Oder bei Frau Dr., die ja im geschäftsführenden Präsidium für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig ist und da sicher schon aktiv diesbezüglich, um für ihre Mitglieder Klarheit zu schaffen

Oder glaubt ihr, die schlafen da im BV und tun nix??
;-))))


----------



## Sharpo (4. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ich moechte Pieper keinesfalls in Schutz nehmen. 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass der LV W-E doch scon mal einen anderen LV  angeschissen hat. 
Oder taeusch ich mich da jetzt? 

Wuerde doch gerade mit dem Thema Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS etc passen.



Alles nur morgentliche nicht ernst zu nehmende Fantasien meinerseits.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Wie gesagt:
Wir werden ja sehen, in welche Richtung das geht...

Es kommt am 14. September ne Verbandsausschusssitzung, im November die HV, da werden neben den Finanzen auch diese Themen behandelt werden müssen, die man alle ja nicht vor der Fusion geklärt hat.

Da momentan dank überragender Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (war sarkastisch) der im geschäftsführenden Präsidium zuständigen Frau Dr. weder LV als Mitglieder, noch die organisierten Angelfischer oder gar die Angler - geschweige denn die Öffentlichkeit - wissen kann, wofür der BV und seine LV nun eigentlich stehen, müssen wir  uns als Angler halt in Geduld üben (und nach Wunsch des BV natürlich auch brav weiterzahlen....)

Bis "die da oben" dann mal so gnädig sind und uns und der Bevölkerung sagen, warum wir (noch) angeln dürfen und vor allem wie - ob man also z. B. noch Angelwettkämpfe darf (egal wie getarnt/geheuchelt jetzt als Gemeinschafts/Hege/Königsfischen etc., ob wieder ganz klassisch) oder eben gar nicht mehr......







PS:
Der Fisch stinkt noch immer vom Kopf..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Es waren nun ja die Internationalen Deutschen Bootsangeltage des DMV in Heiligenhafen.

Dort hiess es angeblich von anwesenden Teamanglern, dass jede Mannschaft für die internationalen Veranstaltungen 2014 (Fips-m) schon 6000 Euro Zuschuss erhalten hätten.

Dies hätte dann ja bereits der (VDSF)DAFV bezahlt bzw. wäre es von wem auch immer mit dessen Genehmigung bezahlt worden (rückwirkende wirtschaftliche Einheit seit 01.01. 2013).

Der (VDSF)DAFV würde dann damit faktisch tatsächlich solche Wettangeln unterstützen..

Ob das so stimmt, und wenn ja, wer das auf welcher Grundlage bezahlt hätte, ist nach wie vor aber nicht nachvollziehbar...

Vor allem auch deswegen nicht, da der (VDSF)DAFV ja diesbezüglich noch nichts beschlossen hat, und von deren zuständigen Vizepräsidenten (Pieper) und Referenten (Landau) auch keinerlei Bestätigung zur Weiterführung/Finanzierung internationaler Wettangeln ab 2014  kam.


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es waren nun ja die Internationalen Deutschen Bootsangeltage des DMV in Heiligenhafen.
> 
> Dort hiess es angeblich von anwesenden Teamanglern, dass jede Mannschaft für die internationalen Veranstaltungen 2014 (Fips-m) schon 6000 Euro Zuschuss erhalten hätten.
> 
> ...



Ich habe da so meine Zweifel ob dies korrekt ist.

Aus folgenden Grund:

- Finanzen offensichtlich im DAFV noch unklar
-In Deutschland ist Wettangeln verboten, selbst mit Hegefischen tun sich einige Länder schwer
-LV organisieren zu 100% (mein Eindruck) nur Casting und Naturschutzprojekte..kein Wettangeln, kein Hegefischen im übliche Wettkampfambiente.

Warum sollte der DAFV Wettangeln fördern wenn es dafür in Deutschland keine Akzeptanz gibt, sogar Verboten ist?

Wo ist der Nutzen für den DAFV?



Davon abgesehen versteh ich die Massnahme auch nicht so ganz. Hier werden überwiegend "Profis" (Zammataro, Schlögel etc.  ?) gefördert die ihren privaten Nutzen aus der Geschichte ziehen.
Es gibt keine Jugendförderung. Der komplette Grundstock fehlt doch für solche Aktionen.
Ein Angelkollege im Stippforum hat es doch angedeutet. Immer weniger Jugendliche ..Nachwuchs beim Hegefischen/ Wettangeln fehlt.

Nicht das jetzt der Eindruck entsteht, dass ich gegen solche "Wettanglen" bin. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Nur sollte man sich aktuell Fragen wem ist mit dieser derzeitigen Förderung geholfen und macht es Sinn.
Sinn macht es die Jugend zu fördern und nicht berühmte Kollegen die es im Grunde nicht nötig haben. Vorallem fehlt mir der Nutzfaktor für den DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ich hab ja auch so meine (starken!) Zweifel.....

Nach Angaben von Leuten, die da dabei waren, wurde das aber eben da so erzählt............


----------



## VC1 (22. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Bis jetzt wurden noch nie 6000€/Team im Meeresbereich ausgeschüttet. Außerdem warum sollten sie es jetzt schon machen, da es in den meisten Bereichen für 2014 noch keine Ausschreibungen  gibt und somit Teilnahmegebühren noch nicht gezahlt werden müssen. Weiterhin gibt es keinen Teamangler im Meeresbereich, der davon leben könnte, in anderen Bereichen sieht es vielleicht anders aus.Auch die Zuschüsse vom Verband sind nur ein Bruchteil ( ca.5-15% je nach Veranstaltungsort) von den Gesamtkosten, die bei einer internationalen Veranstaltung anfallen. Ich für meinen Teil, würde es super finden, wenn auch der neue Bundesverband an diesen Veranstaltungen festhalten würde. 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



VC1 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurden noch nie 6000€/Team im Meeresbereich ausgeschüttet. ..
> 
> ..... Ich für meinen Teil, würde es super finden, wenn auch der neue Bundesverband an diesen Veranstaltungen festhalten würde.
> 
> ...


Naja, angeblich wurden vom DAV für (einige?) seiner Beschäftigten der Geschäftsstelle noch vor der Fusion die Gehälter angehoben - vielleicht wurde da an die Teams auch noch ein bisschen Geld verteilt??

Mir wurde inzwischen auch mitgeteilt, dass es da nicht um 2014, sondern um 2013 gehen sollte, für Brandungsteams............

Und ob es weiterhin solche Veranstaltungen vom BV gefördert und unterstützt geben wird?
Zweifelhaft.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269606
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051


----------



## VC1 (22. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

*angeblich* sollte die Welt auch schon vor Jahren untergehen! 
Nur Sch…hausparolen, auch für 2013 wurde nicht so viel Geld gezahlt. Sollte das Startrecht vom BV zurückgegeben werden, gibt es auch wieder neue Chancen. Es gibt immer Lösungen für Probleme, man muss nur bereit sein, sich den Herausforderungen zu stellen. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, war der Zuschuss in den letzten Jahren sehr begrenzt, damit war noch nicht mal das Startgeld abgedeckt. Wenn man an solchen Veranstaltungen teilnimmt, dann macht man es aus Leidenschaft und ist bereit Geld dafür in die Hand zu nehmen. Es gibt nicht nur die FIPS-M, um International Veranstaltungen besuchen zu können.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



> Es gibt nicht nur die FIPS-M, um International Veranstaltungen besuchen zu können.



Hier (Forum Politik und Verbände, und speziell in dem Thema) geht's aber eben um das, was der Verband (VDSF)DAFV in dieser Beziehung macht oder eben nicht. Und nicht darum, ob und wie man als einzelner Angler oder Team trotz dieses Verbandes zukünftig noch international an Wettangeln teilnehmen kann....

Dass man sich als Angler oft abseits dieser Trümmertruppe (VDSF)DAFV und den da organisierten LV  anglerisch leichter tut und da mit weniger Restriktionen und Unfug leben kann, ist doch nun beileibe nix Neues.

Leider ist es aber eben so, dass dieser Haufen sich nach aussen verkauft als Vertreter der Angler in Deutschland - obwohl die oft genug weiter vom Angeln und Anglern weg sind, als selbst mancher richtige Naturschützer.....

Bestes Beispiel ist dafür doch die nichtangelnde und nichtagierende Präsidentin, wie auch  z. B. nachzulesen in den oben verlinken Artikeln....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2014


*Wettangeln - Quo Vadis?*​

Nun kommt langsam Butter bei die Fische.

Über die Geschäftsstelle Berlin wurde nun "im Namen" vom neuen Vize Landau, den Referenten Quinger (Süsswasserangeln), Emonts (Behindertenangeln) und Potschka (nicht gewählter (trotz HV), vorgesehener Referent fürs Meeresangeln), eingeladen zur "Referententagung" der Referenten für Angeln aus den LV am 17. und 18. Januar in Fuldabrück.

Gleich der erste Hinweis nach der Tagesordnung (siehe auch unsere Themen rund um Finanzen):
Reise- und Übernachtungskosten *könnten nicht *vom (VDSF)DAFV *übernommen* werden.
Die "Eingeladenen" hätten sich selber drum zu kümmern, selber zu buchen und selber zu zahlen..

*Bisherige VDSF-Richtlinien sollen weg*
Dann gibt es eine "Vorbemerkung", welche von den 2 gewählten (Quinger, Emonts) und dem nicht gewählten Referenten (Potschka), NICHT aber vom (gewählten) Vize für Fischen, Landau, erstellt /veröffentlicht wurde - jedenfalls waren erstere explizit genannt, letzterer explizit NICHT.

In dieser Vorbemerkung steht klar drin, dass der seit 1989 geltende HV-Beschluss des VDSF (hier nur "Richtlinie" genannt, "aktualisiert" durch Präsidium 2004 - ohne HV -Beschluss, auch interessant) aufgehoben werden soll, da nicht mehr "aktuell".

*Damit wird auch von den Ex-DAVlern Existenz und aktuelle Gültigkeit dieses Beschlusses anerkannt, den man im Ex-DAV ja nie akzeptiert hatte.*

Damit geben dann auch die Referenten letztlich dem Brief von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan an Siegfried Stockfleth bezüglich dessen Fragen zur Teilnahme an WM/EM eigentlich recht.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668

(Wir werden sehen, ob, wann und wie die versprochene Antwort von Frau Dr. kommt..).

*Neue Richtlinien gewollt*
Dann versuchen die Ex-DAVler neue Richtlinien festzulegen, um ihre in den Ex-DAV-LV  traditionellen Wett/Gemeinschaftsfischen oder Angeltreffs auch unter VDSF-Vorgaben noch einigermaßen durchführen zu können und weiterhin bei Veranstaltungen der CIPS teilnehmen zu können.

_Flurfunk Europa/CIPS:
Die hatten gerade übrigens wohl auch eine Sitzung (auch (VDSF)DAFV Vize Kurt Klamet war angeblich anwesend (wg. Casting, er ist ja Castingpräsident). Es wurde wohl auf Antrag ausdrücklich nochmal festgestellt (abgestimmt?), dass bei Veranstaltungen der CIPS gefangene Fische NICHT getötet werden dürfen.

Damit würde die Teilnahme von (VDSF)DAFV-Kadern/Mannschaften/Angelfischern an solchen EM/WM der CIPS IMMER rechtlich mehr als problematisch sein, siehe Schreiben BMF wegen Gemeinnützigkeit und Vorgaben (VDSF)DAFV - das nur am Rande.._


Um die innerdeutschen Gemeinschaftsfischen in DAV-Tradition gegen die VDSF-Mehrheit zu retten, knickt der vorgelegte Entwurf in vielen Punkten ein (keine Qualis oder Sichtungen mehr). 

Und vergisst in anderen Punkten wesentliche Bestandteile der vom BMF angemahnten Verfahrensweise um den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit zu vermeiden (kein Platzabstecken, keine Setzkescher etc.).

Das dürfte vor allem die Ex-DAV-LV interessieren, denen man ja versprochen hatte, es würde sich ja nichts ändern mit der (Kon)Fusion...

Folgende Punkte sind beim ersten durchlesen aus dem Entwurf aufgefallen:
 Man geht nicht mehr angeln, weil man angeln geht - für Gemeinschaftsfischen wird zwingend "ein konkret abgestimmtes Ziel" vorgeschrieben (z. B. Bestandsminimierung ist da aufgeführt).
Der Punkt, dass gefangene Fische auch als Besatz nutzbar wären (dann entsprechend zu hältern), entspricht natürlich in keiner Weise den Vorgaben des BMF oder den VDSF-Richtlinien. 
Die ja mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder ausgemacht wurden und die IMMER ein Töten der Fische verlangen (siehe dazu auch oben die Bestimmungen der CIPS die genau das eigentlich verbieten). 


Die Vergabe von Sachpreisen auf Grund des Fanggewichtes ist NICHT zulässig. Der Wert der "Erinnerungsgabe" dürfe 25 Euro  pro Teilnehmer NICHT übersteigen (was ist denn dann mit Geldpreisen? ;-)).

Veranstaltungen/Teilnahme an der CIPS sollen über die Referenten geregelt werden (hat deswegen evtl. der zuständige Vizepräsident nicht diesen Entwurf wie die Referenten "mitgezeichnet", siehe oben, weil der aussen vor sein soll?) .

Ein Rechtsanspruch zur Teilnahme oder ZUR FINANZIELLEN UNTERSTÜTZUNG einzelner Angler gibt es NICHT (da steht mal wieder Angler statt Angelfischer, da träumen die Referenten wohl noch von einem (ja längst abgewickelten) "Angler"verband ;-)))

"Potentielle Teilnehmer" würden eingeladen werden.

Eine Delegierung oder Qualifikation über Ermittlung des Einzelfanggewichtes wäre NICHT zulässig (dass auch sogenannte "Sichtungen" nichts anderes als weiterführende Fischen sind (laut BMF zum Erhalt der Gemeinnützigkeit verboten) wird hier allerdings unterschlagen).

Entscheiden über die Teilnehmer an CIPS - Veranstaltungen (siehe oben: Wettangeln mit Verbot, die Fische zu töten) würde ALLEINE der zuständige Referent...


*Konsequenzen jetzt oder später:*
Das ist also die klare Abkehr von den DAV-Wettkampfrichtlinien und der kleinlaute Versuch, wenigstens gegen die gültigen VDSF-Beschlüsse nicht komplett unter zu gehen.

Dabei ist zu bedenken:

Die geltenden VDSF-Beschlüsse gelten ja laut Frau Dr. weiter, bis eine Hauptversammlung dazu anderes beschliesst.

Alles, was die Referenten da ausmauscheln (je nachdem wie viele kommen, da wegen Finanznot ja alle selber bezahlen müssen) hat keinerlei Beschlusskraft . 
Sondern das Alles muss erst sowohl vom Präsidium wie nachfolgend von der Hauptversammlung dann so beschlossen werden.

Das ist also nichts als eine - zudem inhaltlich üble - "Beruhigungspille" für die aus den Ex-DAV-LV, die immer noch glauben (sollen), dass sich durch die (Kon)Fusion nix ändern würde..

Warten wirs also ab, wir bekamen ja auch noch eine Antwort von Frau Dr. verprochen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Zwar sind die Wett- und Gemeinschaftsangelfischer unter der Minderheit der organisierten Angelfischer eine eher als "Splittergruppe" zu bezeichnende Anzahl.

Interessant an diesem Beispiel sind aber die Versprechungen vor der (Kon)Fusion ("nix ändert sich", hier besonders seitens des EX-DAV und der dortigen (Kon)Fusionstreiber Brandenburg und Sachsen vor allem) sowie der Umgang jetzt im (VDSF)DAFV mit solchen Minderheiten.

Werden wir gespannt weiter beobachten,....

Denn wer weiss schon, welche "Minderheiten" (carp hunter, Welsjäger, Schleppangler, Nachtangler, Mefoangler,  Ansitzangler mit Futter, Fliegenfischer mit Schonhaken, etc.) als näxtes dann "dran sein" werden...............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zwar sind die Wett- und Gemeinschaftsangelfischer unter der Minderheit der organisierten Angelfischer eine eher als "Splittergruppe" zu bezeichnende Anzahl.


 
Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Nahezu jeder Verein führt "Hegefischen" durch, die sich bei genauerem Hinschauen als getarnte Wettangeln herausstellen.

Und je mehr Raum man den Gegnern des Wettangeln lässt, um so fraglicher wird die Zukunft der wie auch immer "abgestrichenen" (Traditionsfischen, Hegefischen, ...) Gemeinschaftsfischen.

Außerdem ist es doch geradezu gaga, dass man einerseits von einem einheitlichen Europa spricht, Deutschland sich aber beim Thema Wettangeln gegen nahezu die gesamte Welt stellt.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es doch geradezu gaga, dass man einerseits von einem einheitlichen Europa spricht, Deutschland sich aber beim Thema Wettangeln gegen nahezu die gesamte Welt stellt.



:m

Nicht nur beim Thema Wettangeln - sondern auch beim C&R an sich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Jetzt geht eben der richtige "Kampf" los, da man vor der (Kon)Fusion weder Inhalte noch Finanzen geregelt hat und als Personal eben das gewählt, was nicht schnell genug den Kopp runter bekam, statt wirklich kompetente Leute mit Interesse an Angeln und Anglern.

Aber, das sollte man nicht vergessen, laut Frau Dr. "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend", war die (Kon)Fusion ohne Inhalt und angelpolitische Festlegung und als Naturschutzverband ja so gewollt...

Wir werden sehen, beobachten und kommentieren, wie es mit dieser "Minderheit" weitergeht -und welche "Minderheiten" als nächstes dann dran sein könnten..


----------



## Honeyball (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

...ist doch nur einer von vielen Punkten, die wir angesichts der unausgegorenen (Kon-)Fusion schon seit 2011 anmahnen.
Genau darum haben wir uns doch für ein abgestimmtes Konzept *vor* jeglichen Fusionsschritten stark gemacht und genau darum hat Mohnert eigenmächtig die 12er-Kommission abgesetzt, nachdem sich dort einig sinnvolle alte DAV-Inhalte anschickten, vorab als Konzept für eine Fusion sich durchzusetzen.

...aber wir sind ja nur die notorischen Schwarzmaler aus dem AB:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Ganz ehrlich:
Ich hätte viel, viel lieber überhaupt *nicht *ein Stück recht behalten...

Man spricht ja aber jetzt im (VDSF)DAFV mit einer Stimme (war das nicht das große Ziel?).

Wie hier Präsidentin und Referent für Süsswasserangeln:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668

Oder so.....

Man folgt halt den Regeln der Demokratie.....................


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Nahezu jeder Verein führt "Hegefischen" durch, die sich bei genauerem Hinschauen als getarnte Wettangeln herausstellen.




Und genau deswegen haben manche Angelvereine Probleme mit den Behörden.
Derzeit wird zwar von denen nur ab und an mal gedroht .....(die haben wohl selber nicht richtig bock auf ein verfahren)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Nicht nur die kriegen Probleme - siehe hier die rot markierten Veröffentlichungen aus der Presse der letzten 3 - 4 Tage.....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4023732#post4023732

Dazu Frau Dr. auf unsere Anfrage:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Und hier warten wir noch auf Antwort von frau Dr.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275749&page=2

Nur damit ihr seht,. es geht zwar hier im Thread um die Belange der Wett/Gemeinschaftsfischer..

Dass diese "Minderheit" für Angelgegner nicht das Hauptziel ist, sondern die das Verbot jeder Art des Angelns wollen, sollte jedem langsam klar.

Ausser natürlich Frau Dr. in ihrem Naturschutzverband..

Da wird es viel Aufschluss geben, wie Frau Dr., ihr Präsidium und der (VDSF)DAFV mit den Wettanglern umgehen wird - und man wird raten dürfen, welche Gruppe dann als näxtes dran ist...


----------



## Deep Down (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Das Problem der Zulässigkiet von Wettangelnveranstaltungen berührt in weiten Teilen die Legitimation des Angelns überhaupt an sich. Entscheidungen auf diesem Gebiet sind damit für die gesamte Angelei von fundamentaler Bedeutung. Es handelt sich dabei somit nicht um einen Nebenkriegsschauplatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

So ist das, siehe oben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nur die kriegen Probleme - siehe hier die rot markierten Veröffentlichungen aus der Presse der letzten 3 - 4 Tage.....
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4023732#post4023732
> ..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Nahezu jeder Verein führt "Hegefischen" durch, die sich bei genauerem Hinschauen als getarnte Wettangeln herausstellen.
> 
> Und je mehr Raum man den Gegnern des Wettangeln lässt, um so fraglicher wird die Zukunft der wie auch immer "abgestrichenen" (Traditionsfischen, Hegefischen, ...) Gemeinschaftsfischen.
> 
> Außerdem ist es doch geradezu gaga, dass man einerseits von einem einheitlichen Europa spricht, Deutschland sich aber beim Thema Wettangeln gegen nahezu die gesamte Welt stellt.


 
 Und trotzdem unterstützen die Vereine die LV und den BV...Das ist wie so vieles in dem Bereich gaga....In meinen Augen nur ein zusätzliches Zeichen für fehlendes Rückgrat bzw. (mit Thomas seinen Worten bezeichnet) Abnickertum!
 Und die ex DAV'ler werden vermutlich scheitern und auch das akzeptieren...


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Die Vereine "unterstützen" diesbezüglich die LV und den BV überhaupt nicht.
Gemeinschftsfischen mit Wettbewerbscharacter werden oftmals gegen die Meinung/ Ansichten/ Warnungen der LV durchgeführt.

In vielen Vereinen sitzen Vorstände die sich mit solchen Sachen nicht befassen wollen und können.
Irgendein Rentner hat sich aus Pflichtgefühl zum Verein  zum Vorsitzenden breitschlagen lassen, dem reicht die interne Arbeit im Verein.
Der hat kein Bock sich mit irgendwelchen Dr. GF, Krawattenheinis zu "prügeln".


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

Und? Alles vollkommen wurscht.
Bei so differierenden Ansichten und Verhaltensweisen der Altverbände VDSF und DAV hätten die nur (kon)fusionieren dürfen, wenn solche Dinge VORHER einvernehmlich geklärt und die Angler mitgenommen worden wären.

Dass das der (VDSF)DAFV, der Verband der gewässerbewirtschaftenden Naturschützer, bezahlt von den organisierte Angelfischern, anders sieht und handhabt, als das Angler vielleicht gewollt hätten, sieht man an dem nun stattfindenden Aktionismus:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4023686#post4023686


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der hat kein Bock sich mit irgendwelchen Dr. GF, Krawattenheinis zu "prügeln".


 
 Und somit unterstützen diese Damen und Herren die LV und BV- nämlich durch das ignorieren der Machenschaften und das akzeptieren eines "Naturschutzverbandes", der nicht die Interessen der Angler vertritt! Deshalb schuldig im Sinne der Anklage...

 Lieber werden "Wettkampfveranstaltungen" (z.B. Raubfischangeln) als Hegefischen deklariert, anstatt sich endlich mal gerade zu machen und Forderungen zu formulieren und durchzusetzen. Und sollten mal wieder irgendwelche Organisationen Anzeige erstatten, ist das ja Sache der Teilnehmer- nicht der Verantwortlichen in den LV und BV. So sieht es doch aus und genau das ist ja das Problem mit diesen Leuten...


----------



## Knispel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV fördert Angelwettkampf - oder doch nicht??*

DAFV Veranstaltungen 2014

Anglertreff - Fischereitag Feeder 26.-27.04.2014 Abbendorf
Anglertreff - Fischereitag Länder 17.-18.05.2014 Havelkanal Falkenrehde Damen, 

Veteranen und Jugend
Anglertreff - Fischereitag Länder 24.-25.05.2014 Havelkanal Falkenrehde Herren
Anglertreff - Fischereitag Vereine 20.-21.09.2014 Teltowkanal

zusätzlich
Binnenfischereitag im Juli und dem AT Raubfisch im September

Termine 2014 lt. S.Q.


----------

